# Team Recess report 03/06/10



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I was fortunate to be invited to fish with Team Recess today. The crew was Tim, Cliff, B-rad myself and our iintrepid captain Gene. Plan for the day was to get out and do a little bottom bumping perhaps some trolling, and deep dropping on some new spots that Gene and crew had scouted on a previous trip. 

Theyrecently had a major service on the motors and installed a new transducer/Xray machineso this was a good shake down run for the boat, which performed flawlessly. I swear, if you were diving under Gene's boat, you would llikley see little puffs as the transducer shot into the sand. 

After an amazing breakfast thanks to Nona, we were off to Sherman Cove. The boat is in the water and iddling before you can blink, and we had to be careful when boarding as not to slip on the ice. It's hard to believe how nice and warm it was off shore, compared to the morning. 

We stopped for bait at the Mighty-O, and had some fun with the jigs afterward. Lots of juvi AJ around, but no keepers. We then went south for grouper. We hit the first spot, B-rad iimediatley hooks up on a 25 lb snowy. Another 20 lb class fish hits the ice courtsey of Tim, and after awhile with a mixed bag of snowy and blue line tile, we move on to the next hole. I understand that it's not good practice to take all the fish off one spot.. We hit a another virgin spot, but it was only semi productive.... so we went to one of the teams many proven holes and finish up our 5 man limit of grouper and tile fish. There were fish caught on the electrics and jigging by conventional ttacklein 700+ Feet of water. Fortunetly at this spot, the tilefish were of the golden variety and we polished up our limit with some really nice fish. 

We stopped back at the edge for some more amber jack abuse, and ended up with a coupleof nice footballs. Cliff put our only keeper AJ on the boat here as well. The mingo bite turned off as quicklyas it turned on, and we endedour day with a few nice Almacojacks and some bo bo's for future bait. We headed back in and made it back to Sherman cove, just before sunset. A great day on the water, with friends. Grouper master honors for the day, went to B-rad. AJ and tile fish master was Cliff. Special thanks to Tim, who really kept hie eye on the ball today.

I am "Offshore sore", but can't wipe the grin of my face. Thanks recess.
.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jody Again it was our pleasure to have you aboard. After the winds stopped and the seas settle it did turn out to be a good day. All I can say to the golden tilefish is watch out for the purple boat YOU CAN HIDE...BUT WE CAN FIND YOU... Here is a few drive pictures. Gene


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report!! Looks like another fine day aboard the Recess:clap...Thanks for the pics Gene that always finishes off a great trip!!:clap


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm curious as to what transducer you got and what bottem machine? I'm looking for a new one and trying to get some choices together.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are starting to grow fins from all that fish you eat! Very nice report, I saw your truck over at Sherman when I stopped by to open up the Fat Jax and let here air out a little. Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

With Gene's new ducer, we scouted around a little bit and were able to pickup 10 snowys from various spots we had never marked before.Afterwards, we hit a couple of spots that we knew had fish on them and picked up 5 more snowys. We, then, decided to do a bit of a recon missionand we headed farther south towards some mud bottom. Gene started marking fish and down we went. Cliff seems to have the golden touch...he brought up most of the golden tiles today. We boxed 5 goldens to fininsh off the grouper limit and then headed back towards shore. We stopped to try to find an AJ or two and ended up having some fun with AJs, almacos, large mingos, and bonitos. We boxed 6 or 7 bobos for future deep drop bait and called it a day. Jody, enjoyed meeting and fishing with you yesterday. Guys, can't wait for the next one....and some warmer water. flying fish, weed lines, rips, blue barrels and such are just around corner.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Sweet report Jodi looks like a great day on the water as usual. B-rad in the house with the Grouper Master title for the week. Great fish B-rad, come on Cliff when are yougoing to get inthe game? Glad yall had a great day sure did miss being out there.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job again guys......Always bringing in them fishies!!! CONGRATS to all!!!:letsdrink


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, Nice box of fish guys...Gene,I betyou gotta have the nastiest driveway in the neighborhoodoke

You guys are the best... Burt


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (3/7/2010)*Sweet report Jodi looks like a great day on the water as usual. B-rad in the house with the Grouper Master title for the week. Great fish B-rad, come on Cliff when are yougoing to get inthe game? Glad yall had a great day sure did miss being out there.
> 
> Team Recess
> 
> Rob


Rob, honesly i wasa little embarrassed when that grouper came to the surface. It hit like a train and dug very hard to try to stay on the bottom...i was screaming, yelling, snot bubbles coming out my nose (ok, no snot bubblesbut you get the point) and I initially thought i had a beast. I could tell once i got her off the bottom that she wasn't as heavy as she acted iniitially. She was a thick fish though and the eyes didn't even pop on the way up.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Trophy05 (3/7/2010)*I'm curious as to what transducer you got and what bottem machine? I'm looking for a new one and trying to get some choices together.


 We use a big screen garmin, I like the way it will split a screen and give you track back record when running. The only thing I did not like about the new transducer was the 4" hole you had to cut in the bottom of the boat. I hate holes in boats. I would recommend ( with my limited knowledge of deep dropping) to get atleast a 1kw transducer.If~~~ I was a rich man, there would be all SIMRADinstalledon the boat with a set of 300's E-tec. You can find some good DD spots with a 500 watt transducer, but you be limited in the future if you decide to go deeper. Say like for swordfish!!! Gene


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Unreal.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

First i want to say thanks to Jody for the excellent report and thanks also for helping out today. As for the rest of you, Yall did ok..oke B-rad congrats on grouper master title for the week you earned it with all that grunting and [snot bubbling] hooping and howlering. It was a good day all around it started pretty choppy then turned out to be slick on the way in.Sucked we lost that big wahoo or king [don't know] to the mooring bouys of the big "o" but that means she is still out there .Like was stated above we found probaly 10 new spots today fished all of them most were nothing but did find some future honey holes on some ,we picked away for about an hour before we had fifteen snowys and still had plans to go deeper and find the elusive golden tilefish , Got out there started a drift and cliff hooks up then followed by me, shortley after both tiles hit the deck .we make a move and find the area we were looking for, as soon as it hits the bottom hooked up to two more nice golden tiles , then one more drop by cliff and he scores the final golden .Well with full bellies {thanks Jody and Cliff} we hit the edge, just to find out all the ruby red lips were gone??????? Somebody must have wipped them off the face of the earth cause there wasn't a single one out there{thanks a-hole for wipping out the whole edge}.All in all a good day with good friends ,can't wait for the next trip Till next time.

TIM


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it felt really good to get back on the water after 2 weeks dry(the withdrawls are coming quicker now). it was just an absolutly great day of fishing and exploring the depths for treasure(gold),eating steak and double cheeeese burgers,listening to then tunes on the radio,soaking in the sunrays,cuttin up with friends. it just don't get any better than that.God is good. already getting ready for the next trip.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Fiver (3/7/2010)*With Gene's new ducer, we scouted around a little bit and were able to pickup 10 snowys from various spots we had never marked before.




Ooooooo. Fresh spots. Makes me warm and fuzzy inside. Nothing like a new find.



Great job guys.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yet ANOTHER great report! Nothing like frost on the deck in the early AM! BBBRRRRR!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice mixed box!!!! :clap

I was wondering why I kept on getting a whiff of Red Meat out there!!! :letsdrink

Whoever wiped out the Ruby's is ig no ant!!! :shedevil


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

unbelievable, awesome catch, congratulationa, all that,thanks for motivating me towash and wax my boat now!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Great job as usual, You guys sure know how to put some fish in the boat.That golden tile is some super fine eats. What angle cone did you get on your transducer? Were you running the new 3.01 software update from garmin that came out the 1st? If so could you tell a big difference?

Joe


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *1bandit (3/7/2010)*Great job as usual, You guys sure know how to put some fish in the boat.That golden tile is some super fine eats. What angle cone did you get on your transducer? Were you running the new 3.01 software update from garmin that came out the 1st? If so could you tell a big difference?
> 
> Joe


 Joe We can select 6 or 20 degrees. I have not used the new software, but if it will help us. I will surely learn how to use it. Hope to get a little deeper next time and see what's down. Gene


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *slipsinker (3/7/2010)*Wow, Nice box of fish guys...Gene,I betyou gotta have the nastiest driveway in the neighborhoodoke
> 
> You guys are the best... Burt


 Burt you are more then welcome to come over and help clean the drive way. When Nona gave me permisson to build the area around the side of the house ( with cleaning tables). It came with a price, presure wash it after each use. Guess what I am starting to do. The price we pay sometimes. Gene


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *1bandit (3/7/2010)*Great job as usual, You guys sure know how to put some fish in the boat.That golden tile is some super fine eats. What angle cone did you get on your transducer? Were you running the new 3.01 software update from garmin that came out the 1st? If so could you tell a big difference?
> ...


If you have the 3010 or one that takes the regular garmin cards I have the updates on a card. You just put it in the upper slot and turn the unit on and the machine does the rest it takes less than 5 min. Let me know if you want to borrow it. Joe<HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d8d8d8; COLOR: #d8d8d8" SIZE=1>

New version is out!! 

GSD 22 software version 3.10 

*Changes made from version 2.90 to 3.10:*
</DIV><UL><LI>Improved quality of the sonar profile by increasing color separation between fish and the bottom. <LI>Improved bottom lock user option so that it will now draw a flatter bottom. <LI>Fixed bug with auto scroll speed with multiple</LI>[/list]</DIV>

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/269587-garmin-gsd-22-update-software-version-best.html


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Joe That would be great. Let me know were I can meet you to borrow it. Thanks we will put the new information to good use. Gene


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *slipsinker (3/7/2010)*Wow, Nice box of fish guys...Gene,I betyou gotta have the nastiest driveway in the neighborhoodoke
> ...


Gene....that is funny right there! From what I hear, Nona's breakfasts, etc., are well worth the "price"!I know you were just kidding!!!

:angel


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice report guys. It was indeed a beautiful day!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

we cooked the golden tilefish tonight. The texture is just a touch firmer than snowy grouper, but not too firm...very tasty. Grilled Golden Tilefish with a Thai garlic sauce:

http://thaifood.about.com/od/thaiseafoodrecipes/r/grilledbbqfish.htmhttp://thaifood.about.com/od/thaiseafoodrecipes/r/grilledbbqfish.htm


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *hit man (3/7/2010)*unbelievable, awesome catch, congratulationa, all that,thanks for motivating me towash and wax my boat now!


 Now Iam motivated to ngo wash and wax the boat. If you are still motivated. I could use some help.jkoke


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a fine box of fish. It was good to meet you guys Saturday evening.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *hit man (3/7/2010)*unbelievable, awesome catch, congratulationa, all that,thanks for motivating me towash and wax my boat now!
> ...


hahaha we can probably work something out


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats great report as normal for you guys ! I've done a little deep droping for snowy but never gotten a tile fish yet..hope to soon again Congrats!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Way to go gene and crew. Looks like some good eats for sure. Hoping to get out as soon as the bad weather passes by this week.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you guys give lessons??? wonderful job as usual!!:clap:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey gene try to leave the rest of us some thanks!

j/k awesome catch guys looking forward to eating some of that at this weekends fish fry! 

scot


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*hey gene try to leave the rest of us some thanks!
> 
> j/k awesome catch guys looking forward to eating some of that at this weekends fish fry!
> 
> scot


 Cliiff has 60 pounds of fillets waiting to bring over this saturday for the PFF fish fry. We are starting to savenow for the pensaola breast cancer walk in May. It's all for a good cause. Let us know if you think that is not enough. Gene,Tim,Cliff,Rob,Brad and Jody


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*hey gene try to leave the rest of us some thanks!
> ...


you guy's are awesome!!!! that should be plenety. thanks see you tuesday at the meeting.

scot


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *ironman172 (3/7/2010)*Great report!! Looks like another fine day aboard the Recess:clap...Thanks for the pics Gene that always finishes off a great trip!!:clap


 Bill Thanks for the comment. Seeyou in a few weeks and will see if that trip can be duplicated. Gene


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

What...duplicate me going overboard to clear the teaser plug from the prop? well if I have to....OK....just another great boat ride watching the crew.... would be fine with me. 

Thanks Gene:clap...looking forward to thisvacationfor sure


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice report! Thanks


----------

